# New Talbot County Hunting Reports for 2014!



## TheBuckSlayer87

The old one is way to long, so I figured I would start a new one. What do ya think?


----------



## Huntfish53

TheBuckSlayer87 said:


> The old one is way to long, so I figured I would start a new one. What do ya think?


Agreed


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

*Yes.....*



Huntfish53 said:


> Agreed



A new thread is an excellent idea !!! Hope to have something to report after this weekend !!!!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Great idea just wish I had something to report since I haven't been able to go yet.


----------



## Crakajak

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Great idea just wish I had something to report since I haven't been able to go yet.



Persimmons dropping like flys,sawtooths dropping good, white oaks just started dropping in a few places around my place.Muscadines are gone.
Seeing a few deer at daylight and dark,mostly does ,fawns, and small bucks.
Hope this helps SPD.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Crakajak said:


> Persimmons dropping like flys,sawtooths dropping good, white oaks just started dropping in a few places around my place.Muscadines are gone.
> Seeing a few deer at daylight and dark,mostly does ,fawns, and small bucks.
> Hope this helps SPD.



Thanks for the report, now just need to get in the woods.


----------



## TheBuckSlayer87

Going in the morning.. I'll give a report in the morning.


----------



## TheBuckSlayer87

Saw only 1 spike this morning in the thick pines. Windy morning but beautiful outside. I am in between Talbotton an Waverly Hall by the way. Off of Oneal rd.


----------



## ehunt

Welp I'm still in Shiloh and could probably have a good report if I could get in the woods


----------



## blood on the ground

3 of us hunted off Powell church road yesterday. We all seen does feeding on white oaks. Lots of rubbs starting to show up... I love this time of year!


----------



## thebuckslayer

*Already Seeing Sign!*

Already finding some rubs and a scrape, crazy.....


----------



## Crakajak

Looks like north Talbot missed any rain yesterday.
Hopefully the cooler temps will help everyones food plots germinate.
Didn't get out in the woods last weekend.Bushhogging pastures
all weekend.
Saw some persimmons hanging, a few red,white oaks dropping acorns.Should start dropping good in the next few weeks.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Finally got our plots in on 10/4, need some rain now. Found some red and white oaks dropping. Nice to have cooler temps after sweating all summer in 90+ heat.


----------



## TheBuckSlayer87

Bucks already chasing but of course the does are not ready yet.. This past weekend was a good weekend.. Starting to see more deer on the oaks.. Still plenty of food for them to eat.


----------



## riddler

We just got our food plots in this past weekend as well.  Hoping for some rain.  We are seeing the pin oak acorns being very scattered.  We have lots of persimmons still but I am sure they will be gone soon.  Saw a few scrapes when we were down this weekend as well.  RAIN RAIN!!!!


----------



## brunofishing

got 5 pics of bucks fighting.... gun season couldn't get here fast enough!!!!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Good luck to everyone this weekend, remember to wear your orange and a harness if your getting off the ground.


----------



## TheBuckSlayer87

Went this past weekend.. nothing from the stand but spooked several deer walking deer everytime.. might have to back off. I did have some hogs come in at dark 30.. so I'm excited.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Hunted 2 hours Saturday morning- 3 of us saw 8 doe and one 6 point plus a huge flock of turkeys !  Need Rain Badly -  Hope the Tuesday Forecast is correct !!!!


----------



## cgrover1

Anyone in the area have trouble with army worms?  My fields were bare dirt.  They didn't touch the turnips, though.  Replanted this 2 weekends ago, and thankfully, despite 0 rain, they've begun to germinate.  Our corn and sorghum did great this year.  Have numerous shooters on cam.  I always check cams after hunting Saturday morning, and it seems I spooked the deer out walking in.  Sure was bright with the moon this weekend.  Had a shooter the weekend before at 27 yards with no shot.  The cam got pics of him that same morning, and it's hard to believe I didn't have a shot looking at the pics of him.  Good Luck to everyone.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

*Army Worms ???*



cgrover1 said:


> Anyone in the area have trouble with army worms?  My fields were bare dirt.  They didn't touch the turnips, though.  Replanted this 2 weekends ago, and thankfully, despite 0 rain, they've begun to germinate.  Our corn and sorghum did great this year.  Have numerous shooters on cam.  I always check cams after hunting Saturday morning, and it seems I spooked the deer out walking in.  Sure was bright with the moon this weekend.  Had a shooter the weekend before at 27 yards with no shot.  The cam got pics of him that same morning, and it's hard to believe I didn't have a shot looking at the pics of him.  Good Luck to everyone.



I wonder.....I planted a mix of oats, wheat, and rye-it came up beautifully-2 weeks afterward-gone!  I replanted with wheat-no rain-some germination-hope we get rain this week as forecast-perhaps that is what got the stuff !!!!  A food strip I planted had no loss whatever-green as it can be-planted the same day-same seed mix...


----------



## triple play

Hot, hot, hot for the mz opener. Zero movement for us. Only heard 3 shots in 3 days.


----------



## cgrover1

Sounds like army worms to me.  We sprayed all of the fields this past weekend.  I noticed them as I replanted because I used the hand spreader in lieu of worrying with the tractor implements.  It seems the rain hit today.


----------



## TheBuckSlayer87

*Rub... It's time..*

Time to be in the woods.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Got over 3 inches of rain near our club yesterday. Great for the plots we planted 2 weeks ago!

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/ga/nwis/uv?site_no=02347500


----------



## thebuckslayer

*What a Tease!!!*

Found this rub and scrape not even 30 yards from my stand yesterday.. He probably made this and started laughing at me.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Measured 3.5 inches of rain at our club on Wednesday. Saw deer Tuesday PM and Wednesday am. It was 48 degrees wednesday morning. Cant wait til saturday.


----------



## thebuckslayer

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Measured 3.5 inches of rain at our club on Wednesday. Saw deer Tuesday PM and Wednesday am. It was 48 degrees wednesday morning. Cant wait til saturday.


Hope to hear everyone shoot... Ill be off of Carl Jones Rd. tomorrow..


----------



## cgrover1

*Girlfriend's first Buck*

She had several bucks and does cruise a hardwood ridge she was sitting. We agreed, only shoot bucks in the area. I heard the shot and knew it was her. Couldn't be happier for her! She put in th work helping with stands and food plots so she earned this one! It's her 2nd year hunting and she's killed 2 does previously.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Great buck, congrats to her. What part of Talbot?


----------



## blood on the ground

cgrover1 said:


> She had several bucks and does cruise a hardwood ridge she was sitting. We agreed, only shoot bucks in the area. I heard the shot and knew it was her. Couldn't be happier for her! She put in th work helping with stands and food plots so she earned this one! It's her 2nd year hunting and she's killed 2 does previously.



The body on that deer is massive!!! Nice quality Talbot Co deer for sure!!!
Congratulations to both of you!!!


----------



## cgrover1

My place is as far North as you can get.  We're between Shiloh and the top of the Mountain.


----------



## ehunt

The one is from Shiloh also.in the same area you speak of north of town and south of the mountain


----------



## cgrover1

That's a good looking deer.  I'll share a few as well.  I went back, and I've never had pics of the 10 she killed.  Must mean they're on their feet and opening up their range.  I have the 6 with a drop tine, who seems like a much older deer, and another 6 same size.


----------



## ehunt

Man that ten is a nice un. With great potential looking at his body size seems to me he is on the young side.


----------



## cgrover1

I'm putting him at 4.5 years old.  Last year, he was much wider and had some splits.  Hard to believe he was 2.5.  Maybe the rack makes his body look smaller, but his body to me says 3.5.


----------



## cgrover1

These are a few pics of the 10 from last year.  Sorry for them being disoriented.  They're right side up on my phone.


----------



## ehunt

Oo oo I got pics of him too from last year! I'll have to dig for them.


----------



## gregj

*dag nabt why do loggers always have to cut during hunting season?*

Just got word that they're starting to cut  on our lease off
Anderson farm road.  I know it doesn't bother the deer but
it   sure is noisy listening to the machinery.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Here's a few pics, like the 10 but can't figure out his age, maybe 3 1/2? Would like to see another year of growth on him but he will probaly get shot.


----------



## ehunt

Fresh buck sign everywhere in the woods but very slow weekend in shiloh


----------



## riddler

Lots of fresh buck sign on our club in Talbot as well.  We have lots of Pin Oaks and they are hitting those heavy.  I had a good 6-pointer feed around me at 9:30 on SAT morning.  We saw deer every time we were in the woods.  Cooler weather coming in next weekend.


----------



## gregj

Saw more deer this past weekend than i did all last year.
Shot a nice 9 pointer following a doe on Friday pm hunt.  He was all stinky but his neck wasn't swollen yet.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM

gregj said:


> Saw more deer this past weekend than i did all last year.
> Shot a nice 9 pointer following a doe on Friday pm hunt.  He was all stinky but his neck wasn't swollen yet.



Nice.  Cutting for sure bothers us more than the deer. 

Post some pics of that buck


----------



## ehunt

Bucks are on there feet searching/crusing looking for does on our place.  Seen a pile of deer yesterday in the WIND!


----------



## riddler

Despite the wind, one of our members took this 8-pointer on Saturday in Talbot.


----------



## awoods

Got this one Fri. morning at Slippery Hill Hunting Club. He was a big deer - weighted 205. Not a pretty rack but a lot of character.


----------



## thebuckslayer

*We finally got one!!*

Finally got one on our new lease in Talbotton!!


----------



## ehunt

Folks they are on their feet moving good one of our local members killed a really good 9 pt today. I'm waiting n a good pic from him to post. Here is mine from Saturday


----------



## ehunt

cgrover1 said:


> That's a good looking deer.  I'll share a few as well.  I went back, and I've never had pics of the 10 she killed.  Must mean they're on their feet and opening up their range.  I have the 6 with a drop tine, who seems like a much older deer, and another 6 same size.



Do you have anymore pics of the first deer? I think the one we killed today could be him.


----------



## ehunt

ehunt said:


> Do you have anymore pics of the first deer? I think the one we killed today could be him.


Here it is


----------



## cgrover1

That's the only pic I had of him.  Hard to tell from that pic if it's the same deer.  We saw 29 deer this weekend between 2 of us.  Only saw 2 spikes chasing 6 does in the food plots.  Sunday evening, I saw 5 different bucks, and the most mature of those 5 didn't have any stained glands.  Numerous rubs and scrapes, but it doesn't seem like they're quite rutting.


----------



## cgrover1

It seems I told a fib.  I had one other pic of him.  The only determining factor I can see is the trailcam picture seems like he may have been trying to form a kicker off his right G2.  I can't tell if the pic you posted has that because it's against the tree.


----------



## cgrover1

I don't think it's the same deer the more I look.  The left side G3 curls in on the trailcam buck, but not the one your club member shot.  Also, it looks like the trailcam buck has a kicker on the right base with both brow tines hooking forward.


----------



## ehunt

cgrover1 said:


> I don't think it's the same deer the more I look.  The left side G3 curls in on the trailcam buck, but not the one your club member shot.  Also, it looks like the trailcam buck has a kicker on the right base with both brow tines hooking forward.



I agree I think it's different deer also.


----------



## ehunt

If any of yall are on fb please look our club up and give us a " like". Hickory ridge hunting club. I just started the page.  Now back to the important stuff- I'm thinking this weekend should be the start of it so yall be on your toes on our side of talbot!!


----------



## Junkyarddawg724

New to the boards, but been hunting Talbot three years. We have a small club, 7 members, but a decent plot of land (400 acres). Not a ton of success for us so far this year (taken 3 doe, no bucks but 20+ deer seen, mostly small bucks and skinny doe), but we'll be hitting the woods full force this weekend. 

Really hoping to see the wind, moon and weather in a good place and see solid early rut behavior.


----------



## ehunt

We dropped another goodern' this weekend. Deer were moving pretty good. 15 of us seen over 40 deer.  No hard chasing but the buck that was killed was chasing off a smaller buck when shot.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Just got back from a week at the club, Saturday the 7th chasing was on, shot this decent 8 and saw 3 other bucks chasing too. Another buck came in and started fighting with this buck after I shot him. Saw another big 8 earlier in the week at 4:30 in my plot chasing a doe but couldn't get a shot.
Guessing a 3 1/2 yr. old weighed 175lbs. Sure was a big body for a 3 yr. old.


----------



## thebuckslayer

SouthPaw Draw said:


> Just got back from a week at the club, Saturday the 7th chasing was on, shot this decent 8 and saw 3 other bucks chasing too. Another buck came in and started fighting with this buck after I shot him. Saw another big 8 earlier in the week at 4:30 in my plot chasing a doe but couldn't get a shot.
> Guessing a 3 1/2 yr. old weighed 175lbs. Sure was a big body for a 3 yr. old.



Awesome Buck!!! Congrats. We didn't have much luck with this weekend.. Maybe this week. Seems as if the deer have gone nocturnal on us..


----------



## riddler

Heading down Thursday am this week trying to get in an extra day of hunting.  Good luck to everyone this weekend.  Should be a good one.


----------



## riddler

Chasing has started on our place....


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Its been going since the 8th when I l got my buck. Had another bigger buck come in and start whippin' up on mine while it was on the ground. Also had a doe being chased by a 4 pointer & 8 pointer come by me on the way down to retrieve my buck that morning. My son saw some smaller bucks chasing this past Saturday too. The first rut should be ending this week.  GON rut map shows mating was the 10-16 in Talbot.
Anybody else got any reports?


----------



## cgrover1

Went from seeing 29 deer last weekend to only 5 this past weekend.  All were does, and alone.  I checked the edge of one of my fields and it had 12 scrapes on the edge of it, and they've virtually leveled the turnips.


----------



## thebuckslayer

*Shot a coyote and little 8 the other day...*

shot a coyote and little 8 the other day


----------



## gregj

*weather man said tornado warnings for Talbot.*

Anybody know if one touched down?


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Just talked with some of our members. Said Huey had high winds and some trees down. No tornado seen off Po Biddy and Kurt Williams rd


----------



## gregj

thanks,  we are off Anderson road west of Hawkins/Bonnie
Dunn x-roads.


----------



## oops1

My son shot his first buck in Talbot on Saturday... He was pumped.


----------



## gregj

NICE....that buck has character and mass.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> Just talked with some of our members. Said Huey had high winds and some trees down. No tornado seen off Po Biddy and Kurt Williams rd



Seen on the news where Thomaston got hit pretty good with high winds, trees down on some homes. Tornado maybe?


----------



## TheBuckSlayer87

Man that's a good one.. nice rack.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Anybody hunt this past weekend, reports?


----------



## cgrover1

I went after the ducks.  Brother in law saw numerous does, 6 point and a shooter, but it crossed before he could get a shot.


----------



## Flintridge

Saw several doe and heard a couple bucks fighting Saturday AM.  Later that morning saw a good 8 with just half a rack.  He's been like that for a month...got him on cam.  
Saw some small bucks chasing.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Headed to Talbot in the AM !


----------



## cgrover1

*12/7/14 Buck*

This was the 5th buck to come down the same trail a doe had come down.  Originally, the doe came running with a buck 2 steps behind here, 30 yards back were two more bucks and the last buck was another 30 yards behind them.  1.5 hours later this 10 came down the same trail.  I never got a good look at the first 4.  They wouldn't slow down despite my desperate attempts.  At first light, I had 2 does come through and decided to shoot one of them.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw

Nice buck, congrats!


----------



## George J

Congrats! The picture of the buck and dog is a good one.


----------



## cgrover1

Thank you.  Trying to get him as much experience as possible in case I can't find a deer one day.  He's 6/6 thus far even finding a doe over 24 hours later after being shot with a bow.


----------



## Daddy Buck

That's hopeful!  I'm in a tree right now. Never saw rut #1


----------



## JHannah92

I've been hunting Talbot all season and never saw any rut activity, aside from a young buck harassing a doe on opening day of gun season. Our scrapes have been cold for a month now. Whatever rut we had is long gone. One of our members got a pic this week of a decent 8 that already dropped an antler. Anyone else seeing any buck activity?


----------



## blood on the ground

cgrover1 said:


> This was the 5th buck to come down the same trail a doe had come down.  Originally, the doe came running with a buck 2 steps behind here, 30 yards back were two more bucks and the last buck was another 30 yards behind them.  1.5 hours later this 10 came down the same trail.  I never got a good look at the first 4.  They wouldn't slow down despite my desperate attempts.  At first light, I had 2 does come through and decided to shoot one of them.



What part of Talbot? Very nice deer by the way!


----------



## cgrover1

Near Shiloh.


----------



## Crakajak

Well, It seems like the Fillin Station in Woodland is closing this sunday for good. Hope someone else opens up in that place.Only choices are Manchester Thomaston or Talbotton.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

I am sad about it also. Always saw somebody I knew in there. Food was good too.


----------



## Crakajak

SlipperyHill Mo said:


> I am sad about it also. Always saw somebody I knew in there. Food was good too.



I would always see someone I knew and met a lot of new friends there also.Philly cheese with bacon was a favorite.


----------

